# Phone holder



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

Trying to find a phone(iPhone)case to mount to the stem of the road bike at a reasonable price. I see there are some that the phone clips into, but nor sure if you bump it if the phone will pop out. Skidmarks had a case that had Velcro on the back that attached to stem that looked ok.

Any of you have something you are using?


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to find a phone(iPhone)case to mount to the stem of the road bike at a reasonable price. I see there are some that the phone clips into, but nor sure if you bump it if the phone will pop out. Skidmarks had a case that had Velcro on the back that attached to stem that looked ok.
> 
> Any of you have something you are using?



Road riding is so boring that you need to play Words With Friends while you're riding? 8)


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2012)

just use your hand


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2012)

I've never used it, but it looks cool.  They apparently have videos of mountain biking while using it too!


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> just use your hand



twss


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

marcski said:


> I've never used it, but it looks cool.  They apparently have videos of mountain biking while using it too!



Thats a little too much case for me!


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Road riding is so boring that you need to play Words With Friends while you're riding? 8)



I've been stuck wearing my baggy shorts over the spandex so I can keep it in the pocket, I'm loosing aerodynamics with them!


----------



## severine (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I've been stuck wearing my baggy shorts over the spandex so I can keep it in the pocket, I'm loosing aerodynamics with them!



You're doing everyone a favor by doing that!!!  I just put mine in one of the cargo pockets on my skirt, which I wear over liners. Maybe that'll work for you...?


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2012)

I just put my phone in a small bag under my seat or in one the rear pockets on my jersey. I have caved in and gone to full on road gear (spandex & jersey with pockets) on the road bike only.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2012)

I think I need a bigger bag for under my seat, I can barely get a tube and multi tool in it.


----------



## andyzee (May 12, 2012)

Try this:

http://www.nj.com/gloucester-county/index.ssf/2012/05/newfield_man_implants_magnets.html


----------



## Nick (May 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think I need a bigger bag for under my seat, I can barely get a tube and multi tool in it.



You can get more in if you lube the entrance.


----------

